# PASEANDO POR LIMA CERCADO Y ALREDEDORES (by LedPer)



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

Bueno aqui esta mi nuevo aporte a este tan prestigioso foro. Esta vez el tema es Lima Cercado, y una vez mas admito que se han abierto muchos temas sobre imagenes de Lima Centro, pero bueno quiero mostrar imagenes desde mi punto de vista. Espero que les gusten. 

Ledper




PARA EMPEZAR ALGO DE BRUTALISMO EN SU MAXIMO EXPRESION EN LA CAPITAL DEL PERÚ


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

MAS EDIFICIOS DEL CENTRO ... 
































































http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/3656/1001566ip5.jpg

Entre rejas el edificio de la Dircote


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Me encantan tus thread son Bravazos, y en este le he tomado un renovado gusto al centro cívico, me sigue pareciendo triste y deprimente, pero realmente verlo desde su base da algo de vertigo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bravazas las fotos! Me encantó la última.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Otro excelente thread! Mi favorita es la última foto!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Muy buen thread, buenas fotos ....

sería interesante hacer un thread sobre las "joyitas" arquitectónicas que abundan en la capital ... como por ejemplo el edificio de la P.N. que se muestra en esta foto ...


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

PARA LOS QUE ESTAN CON GANAS DE SABER QUE FUE DEL METROPOLITANO:


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ sin duda la estación central del Metropolitano es una obra impactante ... prácticamente todas las municipalidades se encuentran mejorando las vías por la cumbre del APEC. A fin de año la ciudad va a ser otra definitivamente, Lima nunca a tenido un proceso de renovación TAN AGRESIVO ...


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

FOTOS DEL MUSEO DE ARTE ITALIANO CERCA NO MAS DE DONDE SE CONSTRUYE LA ESTACION CENTRAL..


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

muy buen thead y el metropolitano se ve cada vez mejor el museo de arte itlaiano se ve mu muy bien estaria muy bueno que nos hagas un recorrido por ese museo jeje


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Excelente fotos ! Avanzan a buen ritmo las obras del metropolitano y la estacion central. oh , y ese cielo azul siempre esta ahi contigo.

Mirando las fotos del edificio del Centro Civico y el Chocavento - en tu thread de SI - no cabe duda cual es el mas alto , aja ! el bruto.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Vaya, las obras en la Estación Central están avanzadas. Gracias por las fotos LedPer!


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

bueno ahora si fotos del cercado de Lima

el jiron contumaza


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

Exrexnotex said:


> Excelente fotos ! Avanzan a buen ritmo las obras del metropolitano y la estacion central. oh , y ese cielo azul siempre esta ahi contigo.
> 
> Mirando las fotos del edificio del Centro Civico y el Chocavento - en tu thread de SI - no cabe duda cual es el mas alto , aja ! el bruto.


si yo tambien creo que el viejo centro civico sigue siendo el mas grande ... Ademas sensacion de vertigo que te produce verlo de abajo arriba ... ufff...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

En la últimas fotos el centro se ve tan encantador...


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

LA PLAZA SAN MARTIN


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

PANORAMICA DE LA HERMOSA PLAZA SAN MARTIN


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me gustan las fotos y en especial la del Museo de Arte Italiano. :colgate:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

o_0


Viva la competencia... Entraste con fuerza al foro! Bien ahí... Las fotos, para variar, están bravazas!


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

LedPer said:


> bueno ahora si fotos del cercado de Lima
> 
> el jiron contumaza


Siempre he pensado que el Jiron Contumaza es el que posee mayor potencial para uso como vivienda, es tranquilo (bastante iluminado, Yibra tampoco es que digamos recontra movido!!!) y tiene un encanto magnifico, esperemos que Arte Express piense igual que yo!!!! (así convenzo a mis amigos que renten depas de soltero cerca a mi depa en la Plaza!!!).


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Ufff... Recontra tranquilo el jirón Contumazá, sobretodo por las noches. :lol:


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

LedPer said:


> PANORAMICA DE LA HERMOSA PLAZA SAN MARTIN


Oh!!!!!!!!!! La Plaza San Martin, algún día tendré un depa de soltero con vista a esa plaza!!!!


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

Bueno sigamos con el paseito:


el avion de Jorge Chavez


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

PANARAMICA DE LA PLAZA DE ARMAS DE LIMA


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Buenas fotos, maestro.


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

ME OLVIDABA DEL PALACIO DE JUSTICIA


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

jr lino cornejo


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

muy muy buenas fotos ni sabia de la existencia de esos jirones, a mi parecer otro thread q debe estar en el foro internacional


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

tacall said:


> muy muy buenas fotos ni sabia de la existencia de esos jirones, a mi parecer otro thread q debe estar en el foro internacional


a pues muchas gracias por tus palabras 

pero quisiera saber como tengo que hacer para poner estas fotos en el foro internacional y a que se refieren con eso exactamente

disculpen si mis preguntas son muy obvias y hasta tontas pero no conozco aun al detalle la mecanica de este foro

agradeceria mucho si me pueden dar una manito explicandome como puedo hacer para postear en esos foros y en cual exactamente???


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

simplemente creas un nuevo tema y pones las fotos en unos de los sub foros internaciones q tienen acceso al apretar Latinscrapers en la barra de arriba, creo yo puede ser en Califica Nuestras Ciudades y Edificios o Ciudades y Rascacielos


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Bravazas las ultimas fotos. Se ve muy bien el adoquinado de las calles del centro.


----------



## ropavejero (Aug 6, 2005)

La ultima Foto (jr.cornejo) esta para chuparse los dedos.

Tambien esta, buen angulo. sigue fotografiando a nuestra Lima.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Este tema esta de lujo!  hermosas fotos, la catedral de Lima creo que ha perdido el color amarillo que tenia antes o le han puesto ese color, que creo que es algo parecido al marfil, hermosas que linda se ve la Plaza Mayor de nuestra capital y ciudad de los reyes!


----------



## Costanero (Dec 2, 2006)

deberian restringir el paso de las odiosas ticos al Damero de Pizarro.


----------



## Costanero (Dec 2, 2006)

el recorrido del Metropolitano esta lleno de curvas en partes que antes eran rectas osea el chofer va tener que tener el volante pegado a la mano cada segundo para evitar el despieste, tratandose de una via rapida :S


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

este thread esta brabazo!!!


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Pucha brother n vrdad q bravotas,merece q los del foro internacional vean estas obras d arte convertidas en fotos!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Magníficas tus fotos, ledper, tienes un estilo propio que se complementa muy bien con los otros excelentes fotógrafos que ya tenemos en la planilla de Incasscrapers. Sin desmerecer tus habilidades fotográficas, también has sabido elegir el momento preciso para realizar estas tomas, cuando el cielo limeño está muy azul y claro, lo que hace que los edificios del cercado de Lima sean más fotogénicos, y hasta fotogénicos cuando ni lo son...refiriéndome más específicamente a las muestras de brutalismo arquitéctonico que tanto nos dan que hablar por aquí. Y también has tenido el gran acierto de tomar fotos de calles poco fotografiadas, pero que resultaron ser bellezas escondidas, como los jirones Contumazá y Lino Cornejo.

Gracias y a ver con qué nos sorprendes la próxima vez...¡saludos!!! :cheers2:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Excelentes fotografías... me encantaron esos jirones de los que no tenía ni idea pero que tienen edificios hermosos. Lo que daría por verlos todos recuperados y bien ocupados!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Asi es, hermosa que linda se ve blanquita  es especial ese color


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

Chocaviento said:


> Asi es, hermosa que linda se ve blanquita  es especial ese color



CLARO PARECE DE SILLAR ...


YO VIVI MUCHO TIEMPO EN AQP .. ME ENCANTA ES UNA DE LAS CIUDADES DEL INTERIOR DEL PAIS QUE ES MI FAVORITA JUNTO CON IQUITOS JEJEJEJE


BUENO AQUI OTRA FOTITO QUE QUIZA NO SEA MUY ESTETICA PERO ME PARECIO BACAN PARA QUE SE HAGAN UNA IDEA DE QUE ZONA DE LIMA CENTRO ES....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Yo tengo justo unas fotos de las canteras de donde sale el SILLAR  son fenomenales, parecen farallones, las pondré pronto en el foro internacional, espero que visites el tema


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

ESTE EDIFICIO DE LA AV WILSON ME PARECE MUY BACAN


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Me encantaron estas fotos!  el ultimo balcon con el edificio al lado se ve un contraste algo interesante


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

Chocaviento said:


> Me encantaron estas fotos!  el ultimo balcon con el edificio al lado se ve un contraste algo interesante



ESA FUE LA IDEA DE LA FOTO...

BUEN OJO...

kay:kay:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

LedPer said:


> ¿SABEN QUE ESTO TAMBIEN ES LIMA CERCADO?


Sí!


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

PARQUE DE LA MURALLA 

SINCERAMENTE NO CONOCIA ESTE LUGAR Y ME QUEDE HU....ON DE VER COMO HAN DEJADO ESA ZONA HASTA EL RIO RIMAC SE VE CHEVERE DESDE AHI 
JAJAJAJA!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Esa parte sur del Cercado (Santa Beatriz) fue una de las zonas más residenciales de Lima a inicios del siglo XX y sus casas son realmente bellas... ojalá se pudiera conservarlas y no acaben todas convertidas en institutos medios dudosos. El edificio de la Av. Wilson también me gusta, tiene un estilo muy elegante e imponente. El parque de la muralla está muy bonito, es increíble que aún no haya podido visitarlo. Creo que en toda la zona del río debería haber un plan de desarrollo inmobiliario y para agregar valor como en muchas otras ciudades se está haciendo. Lo único que la malogra un poquito son esos avisos colorinches de la municipalidad que ya tienen tiempo ahí y que las piletas deberían esta funcionando (aunque creo que es porque justo a esa hora estaban limpiando). Gracias por tus excelentes fotos!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Muy bellas fotos del Parque de la Muralla; hace varios meses que no ando por allí. Mira tú, ahora hay gansos!!! Está cada vez más acodegor ese parquecito.
Lo que me gustaría es que se limpie y mejore las paredes de San francisco, que son un asco; o sea, el camino de la plaza mayor al Parque de la Muralla por ese tramo, como que desanima.
Saludos, y muy buenas las fotos que tomas.


----------



## Costanero (Dec 2, 2006)

roberto_vp said:


> Esa parte sur del Cercado (Santa Beatriz) fue una de las zonas más residenciales de Lima a inicios del siglo XX y sus casas son realmente bellas... *ojalá se pudiera conservarlas y no acaben todas convertidas en institutos medios dudosos*. El edificio de la Av. Wilson también me gusta, tiene un estilo muy elegante e imponente. El parque de la muralla está muy bonito, es increíble que aún no haya podido visitarlo. Creo que en toda la zona del río debería haber un plan de desarrollo inmobiliario y para agregar valor como en muchas otras ciudades se está haciendo. Lo único que la malogra un poquito son esos avisos colorinches de la municipalidad que ya tienen tiempo ahí y que las piletas deberían esta funcionando (aunque creo que es porque justo a esa hora estaban limpiando). Gracias por tus excelentes fotos!


mayroria funcionan como insitutos dudosos, conservando las casonas , me gustaria estrudiar en ellas pero cuando veo el nombre del inst. salgo corriendo.


----------



## Costanero (Dec 2, 2006)

Limeñito said:


> Muy bellas fotos del Parque de la Muralla; hace varios meses que no ando por allí. Mira tú, ahora hay gansos!!! Está cada vez más acodegor ese parquecito.
> Lo que me gustaría es que se limpie y mejore las paredes de San francisco, que son un asco; o sea, el camino de la plaza mayor al Parque de la Muralla por ese tramo, como que desanima.
> Saludos, y muy buenas las fotos que tomas.


a mi da asco el cerro q esta al frente con una cruz grande, no el cerro ni la cruz en si, sino esas cositas multicolores q estan mas abajo


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Pero dilo con todas sus letras; te refieres a las casas. Y también te dan asco las personas que viven allí? O sololas casas?


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

que buenas fotos!!, por lo visto este año estaran reñidas las categorias mejor thread, forista, revelacion, fotografo...
felicitaciones!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Me gustaron muchisiiiimmmooo las ultimas fotos  excelente fotografo!  espero llegar a ser asi  ya practicaré


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

El museo como que ha quedado chico para todo lo encontrado durante las excavaciones. Pero la vez que entré me llevé una grata sorpresa.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Bacanes las fotos de santa beatriz, siempre pensé que toda esa zona estaba descuidada y caótica como las primeras cuadras de la av. arequipa pero hay rincones que aun se mantienen en buen estado


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Recién veo el thread completo.. están muy buenas todas las fotos.. 
la casa blanca que te hizo recordar a Arequipa.. es la que está antes de llegar al Parque Hernán Velarde no?... yo sabía que había otra casa "arequipeña" ahi (no precisamente la de la foto), está en una esquina, y tiene ventanas grandes, y parece algo abandonada..
según sé, el Parque Velarde fue hace mucho tiempo un galgódromo, por eso la forma.. hay casitas muy bonitas ahi, hoteles, una ong.. me parece una zona muy tranquila.. bueno ahora no tanto por las obras en la av petit thouars.. jeje.


----------



## MajitO (Nov 27, 2007)

Ese edificio centro cívico es tan feíto y pensar que es uno de los más importantes en lima hno:


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Costanero said:


> a mi da asco el cerro q esta al frente con una cruz grande, no el cerro ni la cruz en si, sino esas cositas multicolores q estan mas abajo


Creo que hay que ver con mejores ojos al cerro San Cristobal, asi luce el Perú y debemos habituarnos a ello. Eso si, lo que es una vergüenza es la delincuencia que pulula en esa zona; los tours que llevan a la cima del San Cristobal tienen que pasar literalmente por una zona bien malandra ...hno:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

muy buenas las fotos exelentes y ia cuando vaya a lima ya se un destino turistico mas pa visitar el parque d la muralla ni enterado q existia


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

AQUI SUBO UNAS FOTOS DE RECIENTE CAPTURA


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Ledper tus fotos como siempre bravotas!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Todo sta Ok!!!


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*están buenazas tus fotos. Ojalá que el teatro Colón algún día sea teatro nuevamente. Nunca lo conocí por dentro, ya que cuando yo trabajaba en el centro de Lima sólo daban pelis pornos:lol:*


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

Lia_01 said:


> *están buenazas tus fotos. Ojalá que el teatro Colón algún día sea teatro nuevamente. Nunca lo conocí por dentro, ya que cuando yo trabajaba en el centro de Lima sólo daban pelis pornos:lol:*



ES CIERTO AHORA ESTA CERRADO Y BUENO NO SE LA VERDAD QUE SERA DEL EX CINE PORNO COLON:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bravazas las últimas!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Estan bien chvrs las ultimas!


----------



## ropavejero (Aug 6, 2005)

Buena ledper ,no me canso de ver fotos del centro de Lima!!!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Ah nuevas fotos! Me gusta ver que el centro de lima cada vez tenga mejor pinta


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Y qué es el ex-Interbank ahora?


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Lo mismo me pregunto, siempre encuentro cerrado ese edificio.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sería interesante si Arte Express llegara a adquirir ese inmueble.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Buenas tus fotos! Ojalá muy pronto todos edificios tan hermosos tengan la opotunidad de una nueva vida.


----------

